# Having trouble removing Inbox.com



## Brusik (Dec 3, 2010)

I have read posts on how to remove Inbox and have had no luck at it.
I have tried the Manage search engines, reinstalling and _uninstalling_, deleting, msconfig (not there), rebooting (of course), restore , ad or remove programs(not there either), pasting Google in the homepage, I have used the windows search and have not found it either, searched Firefox Tools/options (found nothing) this was not necessarily in that order but I think that is about it. Rarely does Google do the main searches anymore...Inbox has control.
I am to the point of reformatting and re-installing windows.
Anyone have any other ideas ?


----------



## Saga Lout (Sep 15, 2004)

*When you said "pasting Google into homepage" do you mean you tried to change the homepage from Inbox to Google in Control Panel>Internet Options>General tab? If not, try that first and post back for malware advice if that fails*


----------



## Brusik (Dec 3, 2010)

I'll be... that was one I didn't try !.
Will see how long that works.
Thanks,
Brusik


----------



## Brusik (Dec 3, 2010)

Well I tried that and rebooted, nothing.....
Still coming up with Inbox.
Any other ideas ?
Brusik


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't understand your problem. Has inbox.com become your home page and you want it to be google? Or is it the inbox toolbar that you want rid of. How is it interfering?

If possible could you please post screenshots of the problem.


----------



## Brusik (Dec 3, 2010)

I like to type in a name, say adn and it used to go right to adn.com but since Inbox toolbar came into my life it can't find anything but it's own site and I have to type more than I like.
I have been trying to get rid of it and cannot find it and it is till there.
I have tried to change the homepage in internet options and options on Firefox but it is still there(read my first post).


----------



## itsjusme (Aug 19, 2006)

Have you tried= Firefox>Tools>Options>General>Restore to default?


----------



## Brusik (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeah, tried that too.


----------



## itsjusme (Aug 19, 2006)

Ok, since it`s not showing up in add remove or program files, sounds like part of it has been removed and part of it hasnt. Try REVO UNINSTALLER and see if it picks it up. It has never let me down yet.


----------



## Brusik (Dec 3, 2010)

I just tried going to Internet options (under Control Panel) , General, Search, change search defaults and removed it from there and no luck with that either (yes I rebooted).
I am going to try your suggestion this evening.
Thanks for the help,
Brusik


----------



## Brusik (Dec 3, 2010)

Okay...downloaded Revo Uninstaller, went a lot faster than I thought..
Ran it...and lo and behold....nothing ! it is not there.
I had it search and still nothing...
I checked Firefox and Control Panel Internet Options and nada....zip...
I am absolutely stumped.
Brusik


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please go * here* to download *HijackThis*.

To the right of the green arrow under *HijackThis downloads* click on the *Executable *button and download the *HijackThis.exe* file to your desktop.
Double-click the * HijackThis.exe* file on your desktop to launch the program. If you get a security warning asking if you want to run this software because the publisher couldn't be verified click on Run to allow it.
Click on the *Scan* button. The scan will not take long and when it's finished the resulting log will open automatically in Notepad.
Click on the *Save log* button and save the log file to your desktop. Copy and paste the contents of the log in your post.
*Please do not fix anything with HijackThis unless you are instructed to do so. Most of what appears in the log will be harmless and/or necessary.*

Also, do this please:

Please download DDS by sUBs to your desktop from one of the following locations:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/sectools/sUBs/dds
http://download.bleepingcomputer.com/sUBs/dds.scr
http://www.forospyware.com/sUBs/dds

Disable any script blocker you may have as they may interfere and then double-click the DDS.scr to run the tool.

When DDS has finished scanning, it will open two logs named as follows:

DDS.txt
Attach.txt

Save them both to your desktop. Copy and paste the contents of the DDS.txt and Attach.txt files in your reply please.


----------



## Brusik (Dec 3, 2010)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 11:56:32 PM, on 12/3/2010
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\CheckPoint\ZAForceField\IswSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgrsx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgnsx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSIService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBCFMonitorService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\FLIR Systems\ThermaCAM QuickReport\bin\T3Srv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Wacom_Tablet.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgcsrvx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WTablet\Wacom_TabletUser.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Wacom_Tablet.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Samsung\LaserSMMgr\ssmmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Corel\Corel Paint Shop Pro Photo X2\CorelIOMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.2\Apps\apdproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\FLIR Systems\ThermaCAM QuickReport\bin\T3Mon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Corel\Corel PhotoDownloader\Corel Photo Downloader.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Picasa2\PicasaMediaDetector.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Nero\data\Xtras\mssysmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Registry Mechanic\RegMech.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 3\AWC.exe
C:\Program Files\SEC\MagicTune3.6_Client_pivot\GammaTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Desktop Search\WindowsSearch.exe
C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 2.4\program\soffice.exe
C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 2.4\program\soffice.BIN
C:\Program Files\CheckPoint\ZAForceField\ForceField.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\B\My Documents\Downloads\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://toolbar.inbox.com/search/dispatcher.aspx?tp=aus&qkw=%s&tbid=%tb_id&%language
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://g.msn.com/0SEENUS/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://g.msn.com/0SEENUS/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {D3D233D5-9F6D-436C-B6C7-E63F77503B30} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: AVG Safe Search - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: ZoneAlarm Toolbar - {66f2e20d-0da8-4c11-a9c8-dd8477b88acd} - C:\Program Files\ZoneAlarm\tbZone.dll
O2 - BHO: ZoneAlarm Security Engine Registrar - {8A4A36C2-0535-4D2C-BD3D-496CB7EED6E3} - C:\Program Files\CheckPoint\ZAForceField\TrustChecker\bin\TrustCheckerIEPlugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.1.1309.3572\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O2 - BHO: ZoneAlarm Spy Blocker BHO - {F0D4B231-DA4B-4daf-81E4-DFEE4931A4AA} - C:\Program Files\ZoneAlarmSB\bar\2.bin\SPYBLOCK.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: ZoneAlarm Spy Blocker - {F0D4B239-DA4B-4daf-81E4-DFEE4931A4AA} - C:\Program Files\ZoneAlarmSB\bar\2.bin\SPYBLOCK.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: MP3Bar - {F6BD6330-76F8-44d9-B775-87614E2D8374} - C:\Program Files\Fiesta Download Manager\mp3bar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: ZoneAlarm Toolbar - {66f2e20d-0da8-4c11-a9c8-dd8477b88acd} - C:\Program Files\ZoneAlarm\tbZone.dll
O3 - Toolbar: ZoneAlarm Security Engine - {EE2AC4E5-B0B0-4EC6-88A9-BCA1A32AB107} - C:\Program Files\CheckPoint\ZAForceField\TrustChecker\bin\TrustCheckerIEPlugin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG8_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Samsung LBP SM] "C:\WINDOWS\Samsung\LaserSMMgr\ssmmgr.exe" /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Corel File Shell Monitor] C:\Program Files\Corel\Corel Paint Shop Pro Photo X2\CorelIOMonitor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.2\Apps\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Intuit SyncManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\Sync\IntuitSyncManager.exe startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZoneAlarm Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISW] "C:\Program Files\CheckPoint\ZAForceField\ForceField.exe" /icon="hidden"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FS Camera Monitor] C:\Program Files\FLIR Systems\ThermaCAM QuickReport\bin\T3Mon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdobeAAMUpdater-1.0] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\UWA\UpdaterStartupUtility.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SwitchBoard] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdobeCS5ServiceManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\CS5ServiceManager\CS5ServiceManager.exe" -launchedbylogin
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Corel Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Corel\Corel PhotoDownloader\Corel Photo Downloader.exe" -startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Picasa Media Detector] C:\Program Files\Picasa2\PicasaMediaDetector.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PhotoShow Deluxe Media Manager] C:\PROGRA~1\Nero\data\Xtras\mssysmgr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [RegistryMechanic] C:\Program Files\Registry Mechanic\RegMech.exe /H
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Advanced SystemCare 3] "C:\Program Files\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 3\AWC.exe" /startup
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: OpenOffice.org 2.4.lnk = C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 2.4\program\quickstart.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Color Calibration.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: MagicTune3.6.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: QuickBooks Update Agent.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBUpdate\qbupdate.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Windows Search.lnk = C:\Program Files\Windows Desktop Search\WindowsSearch.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &MP3Bar - res://C:\Program Files\Fiesta Download Manager\mp3bar.dll/MENUSEARCH.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Google Photos Screensa&ver - res://C:\WINDOWS\system32\GPhotos.scr/200
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O18 - Protocol: intu-help-qb2 - {84D77A00-41B5-4B8B-8ADF-86486D72E749} - (no file)
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgpp.dll
O18 - Protocol: qbwc - {FC598A64-626C-4447-85B8-53150405FD57} - mscoree.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: avgrsstarter - avgrsstx.dll (file missing)
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: AVG8 E-mail Scanner (avg8emc) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG8 WatchDog (avg8wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Canon Camera Access Library 8 (CCALib8) - Canon Inc. - C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: ZoneAlarm Toolbar IswSvc (IswSvc) - Check Point Software Technologies - C:\Program Files\CheckPoint\ZAForceField\IswSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: ProtexisLicensing - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSIService.exe
O23 - Service: QBCFMonitorService - Intuit - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBCFMonitorService.exe
O23 - Service: Intuit QuickBooks FCS (QBFCService) - Intuit Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\FCS\Intuit.QuickBooks.FCS.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe SwitchBoard (SwitchBoard) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe
O23 - Service: FLIR Systems Camera Monitor (T3Srv) - FLIR Systems - C:\Program Files\FLIR Systems\ThermaCAM QuickReport\bin\T3Srv.exe
O23 - Service: TabletServiceWacom - Wacom Technology, Corp. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Wacom_Tablet.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Check Point Software Technologies LTD - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe

--
End of file - 12733 bytes


----------



## Brusik (Dec 3, 2010)

DDS (Ver_10-11-27.01) - NTFSx86 
Run by B at 0:05:25.59 on Sat 12/04/2010
Internet Explorer: 8.0.6001.18702 BrowserJavaVersion: 1.6.0_22
Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600.3.1252.1.1033.18.3326.2199 [GMT -9:00]

AV: AVG Anti-Virus Free *On-access scanning enabled* (Updated) {17DDD097-36FF-435F-9E1B-52D74245D6BF}
FW: ZoneAlarm Firewall *enabled* {829BDA32-94B3-44F4-8446-F8FCFF809F8B}

============== Running Processes ===============

C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost -k DcomLaunch
svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\CheckPoint\ZAForceField\IswSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgrsx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgnsx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSIService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBCFMonitorService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc
C:\Program Files\FLIR Systems\ThermaCAM QuickReport\bin\T3Srv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Wacom_Tablet.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgcsrvx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WTablet\Wacom_TabletUser.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Wacom_Tablet.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Samsung\LaserSMMgr\ssmmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Corel\Corel Paint Shop Pro Photo X2\CorelIOMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.2\Apps\apdproxy.exe
svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\FLIR Systems\ThermaCAM QuickReport\bin\T3Mon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Corel\Corel PhotoDownloader\Corel Photo Downloader.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Picasa2\PicasaMediaDetector.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Nero\data\Xtras\mssysmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Registry Mechanic\RegMech.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 3\AWC.exe
C:\Program Files\SEC\MagicTune3.6_Client_pivot\GammaTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Desktop Search\WindowsSearch.exe
C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 2.4\program\soffice.exe
C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 2.4\program\soffice.BIN
C:\Program Files\CheckPoint\ZAForceField\ForceField.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\B\My Documents\Downloads\dds.scr

============== Pseudo HJT Report ===============

uStart Page = about:blank
uSearch Bar = hxxp://toolbar.inbox.com/search/dispatcher.aspx?tp=aus&qkw=%s&tbid=%tb_id&%language
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
uURLSearchHooks: H - No File
BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper: {06849e9f-c8d7-4d59-b87d-784b7d6be0b3} - c:\program files\common files\adobe\acrobat\activex\AcroIEHelper.dll
BHO: AVG Safe Search: {3ca2f312-6f6e-4b53-a66e-4e65e497c8c0} - c:\program files\avg\avg8\avgssie.dll
BHO: ZoneAlarm Toolbar: {66f2e20d-0da8-4c11-a9c8-dd8477b88acd} - c:\program files\zonealarm\tbZone.dll
BHO: ZoneAlarm Security Engine Registrar: {8a4a36c2-0535-4d2c-bd3d-496cb7eed6e3} - c:\program files\checkpoint\zaforcefield\trustchecker\bin\TrustCheckerIEPlugin.dll
BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO: {af69de43-7d58-4638-b6fa-ce66b5ad205d} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbarnotifier\5.1.1309.3572\swg.dll
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper: {dbc80044-a445-435b-bc74-9c25c1c588a9} - c:\program files\java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl Class: {e7e6f031-17ce-4c07-bc86-eabfe594f69c} - c:\program files\java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
BHO: ZoneAlarm Spy Blocker BHO: {f0d4b231-da4b-4daf-81e4-dfee4931a4aa} - c:\program files\zonealarmsb\bar\2.bin\SPYBLOCK.DLL
TB: ZoneAlarm Spy Blocker: {f0d4b239-da4b-4daf-81e4-dfee4931a4aa} - c:\program files\zonealarmsb\bar\2.bin\SPYBLOCK.DLL
TB: MP3Bar: {f6bd6330-76f8-44d9-b775-87614e2d8374} - c:\program files\fiesta download manager\mp3bar.dll
TB: ZoneAlarm Toolbar: {66f2e20d-0da8-4c11-a9c8-dd8477b88acd} - c:\program files\zonealarm\tbZone.dll
TB: ZoneAlarm Security Engine: {ee2ac4e5-b0b0-4ec6-88a9-bca1a32ab107} - c:\program files\checkpoint\zaforcefield\trustchecker\bin\TrustCheckerIEPlugin.dll
uRun: [CTFMON.EXE] c:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe
uRun: [Picasa Media Detector] c:\program files\picasa2\PicasaMediaDetector.exe
uRun: [PhotoShow Deluxe Media Manager] c:\progra~1\nero\data\xtras\mssysmgr.exe
uRun: [RegistryMechanic] c:\program files\registry mechanic\RegMech.exe /H
uRun: [MSMSGS] "c:\program files\messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
uRun: [Advanced SystemCare 3] "c:\program files\iobit\advanced systemcare 3\AWC.exe" /startup
mRun: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
mRun: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
mRun: [AVG8_TRAY] c:\progra~1\avg\avg8\avgtray.exe
mRun: [Samsung LBP SM] "c:\windows\samsung\lasersmmgr\ssmmgr.exe" /autorun
mRun: [NeroFilterCheck] c:\windows\system32\NeroCheck.exe
mRun: [AppleSyncNotifier] c:\program files\common files\apple\mobile device support\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
mRun: [Corel File Shell Monitor] c:\program files\corel\corel paint shop pro photo x2\CorelIOMonitor.exe
mRun: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "c:\program files\adobe\reader 8.0\reader\Reader_sl.exe"
mRun: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE c:\windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
mRun: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
mRun: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE c:\windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
mRun: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "c:\program files\adobe\photoshop album starter edition\3.2\apps\apdproxy.exe"
mRun: [Intuit SyncManager] c:\program files\common files\intuit\sync\IntuitSyncManager.exe startup
mRun: [iTunesHelper] "c:\program files\itunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
mRun: [QuickTime Task] "c:\program files\quicktime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
mRun: [ZoneAlarm Client] "c:\program files\zone labs\zonealarm\zlclient.exe"
mRun: [ISW] "c:\program files\checkpoint\zaforcefield\ForceField.exe" /icon="hidden"
mRun: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "c:\program files\common files\java\java update\jusched.exe"
mRun: [FS Camera Monitor] c:\program files\flir systems\thermacam quickreport\bin\T3Mon.exe
mRun: [AdobeAAMUpdater-1.0] "c:\program files\common files\adobe\oobe\pdapp\uwa\UpdaterStartupUtility.exe"
mRun: [SwitchBoard] c:\program files\common files\adobe\switchboard\SwitchBoard.exe
mRun: [AdobeCS5ServiceManager] "c:\program files\common files\adobe\cs5servicemanager\CS5ServiceManager.exe" -launchedbylogin
mRun: [Corel Photo Downloader] "c:\program files\common files\corel\corel photodownloader\Corel Photo Downloader.exe" -startup
dRun: [CTFMON.EXE] c:\windows\system32\CTFMON.EXE
StartupFolder: c:\docume~1\b\startm~1\programs\startup\openof~1.lnk - c:\program files\openoffice.org 2.4\program\quickstart.exe
StartupFolder: c:\docume~1\alluse~1\startm~1\programs\startup\colorc~1.lnk - c:\program files\sec\magictune3.6_client_pivot\GammaTray.exe
StartupFolder: c:\docume~1\alluse~1\startm~1\programs\startup\magict~1.lnk - c:\program files\sec\magictune3.6_client_pivot\MagicTuneTray.exe
StartupFolder: c:\docume~1\alluse~1\startm~1\programs\startup\quickbooks update agent.lnk - c:\program files\common files\intuit\quickbooks\qbupdate\qbupdate.exe
StartupFolder: c:\docume~1\alluse~1\startm~1\programs\startup\windows search.lnk - c:\program files\windows desktop search\WindowsSearch.exe
IE: &MP3Bar - c:\program files\fiesta download manager\mp3bar.dll/MENUSEARCH.HTM
IE: Add to Google Photos Screensa&ver - c:\windows\system32\GPhotos.scr/200
IE: {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
IE: {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - c:\program files\messenger\msmsgs.exe
DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_22-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {8FFBE65D-2C9C-4669-84BD-5829DC0B603C} - hxxp://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/ultrashim.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0022-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_22-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_22-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} - hxxp://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
Handler: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - c:\program files\avg\avg8\avgpp.dll
Handler: qbwc - {FC598A64-626C-4447-85B8-53150405FD57} - c:\windows\system32\mscoree.dll
Notify: avgrsstarter - avgrsstx.dll
SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - c:\windows\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
SEH: Windows Desktop Search Namespace Manager: {56f9679e-7826-4c84-81f3-532071a8bcc5} - c:\program files\windows desktop search\MSNLNamespaceMgr.dll

================= FIREFOX ===================

FF - ProfilePath - c:\docume~1\b\applic~1\mozilla\firefox\profiles\nc8ellui.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - hxxp://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=99670|http://login.live.com/login.srf?wa=...&bsv=1k96igf4806cy&ltmpl=default&ltmplcache=2
FF - prefs.js: keyword.URL - hxxp://toolbar.inbox.com/search/dispatcher.aspx?tp=sf&tbid=80114&language=en&qkw=
FF - component: c:\documents and settings\b\application data\mozilla\firefox\profiles\nc8ellui.default\extensions\{31c7d459-9cc3-44f2-9dca-fc11795309b4}\components\FFExternalAlert.dll
FF - component: c:\documents and settings\b\application data\mozilla\firefox\profiles\nc8ellui.default\extensions\{31c7d459-9cc3-44f2-9dca-fc11795309b4}\components\RadioWMPCore.dll
FF - component: c:\documents and settings\b\application data\mozilla\firefox\profiles\nc8ellui.default\extensions\{66f2e20d-0da8-4c11-a9c8-dd8477b88acd}\components\FFExternalAlert.dll
FF - component: c:\documents and settings\b\application data\mozilla\firefox\profiles\nc8ellui.default\extensions\{66f2e20d-0da8-4c11-a9c8-dd8477b88acd}\components\RadioWMPCore.dll
FF - component: c:\program files\avg\avg8\firefox\components\avgssff.dll
FF - component: c:\program files\checkpoint\zaforcefield\trustchecker\components\TrustCheckerMozillaPlugin.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\checkpoint\zaforcefield\trustchecker\bin\npFFApi.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\google\google earth\plugin\npgeplugin.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\google\google updater\2.4.1536.6592\npCIDetect13.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\google\update\1.2.183.39\npGoogleOneClick8.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\java\jre6\bin\new_plugin\npdeployJava1.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\mozilla firefox\plugins\NPZoneSB.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\picasa2\npPicasa2.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\picasa2\npPicasa3.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\virtual earth 3d\npVE3D.dll
FF - HiddenExtension: Microsoft .NET Framework Assistant: {20a82645-c095-46ed-80e3-08825760534b} - c:\windows\microsoft.net\framework\v3.5\windows presentation foundation\dotnetassistantextension\
FF - HiddenExtension: Java Console: No Registry Reference - c:\program files\mozilla firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0011-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
FF - HiddenExtension: Java Console: No Registry Reference - c:\program files\mozilla firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0013-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
FF - HiddenExtension: Java Console: No Registry Reference - c:\program files\mozilla firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0014-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
FF - HiddenExtension: Java Console: No Registry Reference - c:\program files\mozilla firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0015-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
FF - HiddenExtension: Java Console: No Registry Reference - c:\program files\mozilla firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0020-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
FF - HiddenExtension: Java Console: No Registry Reference - c:\program files\mozilla firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0021-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
FF - HiddenExtension: Java Console: No Registry Reference - c:\program files\mozilla firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0022-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
FF - Extension: All-in-One Sidebar: {097d3191-e6fa-4728-9826-b533d755359d} - c:\docume~1\b\applic~1\mozilla\firefox\profiles\nc8ellui.default\extensions\{097d3191-e6fa-4728-9826-b533d755359d}
FF - Extension: Microsoft .NET Framework Assistant: {20a82645-c095-46ed-80e3-08825760534b} - c:\docume~1\b\applic~1\mozilla\firefox\profiles\nc8ellui.default\extensions\{20a82645-c095-46ed-80e3-08825760534b}
FF - Extension: Weather Watcher Live: [email protected] - c:\docume~1\b\applic~1\mozilla\firefox\profiles\nc8ellui.default\extensions\[email protected]
FF - Extension: IObitCom Toolbar: {31c7d459-9cc3-44f2-9dca-fc11795309b4} - c:\docume~1\b\applic~1\mozilla\firefox\profiles\nc8ellui.default\extensions\{31c7d459-9cc3-44f2-9dca-fc11795309b4}
FF - Extension: ZoneAlarm Toolbar: {66f2e20d-0da8-4c11-a9c8-dd8477b88acd} - c:\docume~1\b\applic~1\mozilla\firefox\profiles\nc8ellui.default\extensions\{66f2e20d-0da8-4c11-a9c8-dd8477b88acd}
FF - Extension: Default: {972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd} - c:\program files\mozilla firefox\extensions\{972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd}
FF - Extension: Java Console: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0011-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - c:\program files\mozilla firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0011-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
FF - Extension: Java Console: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0013-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - c:\program files\mozilla firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0013-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
FF - Extension: Java Console: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0014-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - c:\program files\mozilla firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0014-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
FF - Extension: Java Console: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0015-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - c:\program files\mozilla firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0015-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
FF - Extension: Java Console: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0020-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - c:\program files\mozilla firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0020-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
FF - Extension: Java Console: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0021-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - c:\program files\mozilla firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0021-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
FF - Extension: Java Console: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0022-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - c:\program files\mozilla firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0022-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
FF - Extension: AVG Safe Search: {3f963a5b-e555-4543-90e2-c3908898db71} - c:\program files\avg\avg8\Firefox
FF - Extension: Microsoft .NET Framework Assistant: {20a82645-c095-46ed-80e3-08825760534b} - c:\windows\microsoft.net\framework\v3.5\windows presentation foundation\DotNetAssistantExtension
FF - Extension: Java Quick Starter: [email protected] - c:\program files\java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ff
FF - Extension: ZoneAlarm Security Engine: {FFB96CC1-7EB3-449D-B827-DB661701C6BB} - c:\program files\checkpoint\zaforcefield\TrustChecker

---- FIREFOX POLICIES ----
FF - user.js: yahoo.homepage.dontask - true

============= SERVICES / DRIVERS ===============

R0 Lbd;Lbd;c:\windows\system32\drivers\Lbd.sys [2009-7-25 64288]
R0 pavboot;pavboot;c:\windows\system32\drivers\pavboot.sys [2008-12-23 28544]
R1 AvgLdx86;AVG AVI Loader Driver x86;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgldx86.sys [2008-6-10 335240]
R1 AvgMfx86;AVG On-access Scanner Minifilter Driver x86;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgmfx86.sys [2008-6-10 27784]
R1 AvgTdiX;AVG8 Network Redirector;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgtdix.sys [2008-6-10 108552]
R1 vsdatant;vsdatant;c:\windows\system32\vsdatant.sys [2010-8-8 532224]
R2 avg8emc;AVG8 E-mail Scanner;c:\progra~1\avg\avg8\avgemc.exe [2008-7-5 908056]
R2 avg8wd;AVG8 WatchDog;c:\progra~1\avg\avg8\avgwdsvc.exe [2008-7-5 297752]
R2 ISWKL;ZoneAlarm Toolbar ISWKL;c:\program files\checkpoint\zaforcefield\ISWKL.sys [2010-5-26 26352]
R2 IswSvc;ZoneAlarm Toolbar IswSvc;c:\program files\checkpoint\zaforcefield\ISWSVC.exe [2010-5-26 493032]
R2 Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service;Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service;c:\program files\lavasoft\ad-aware\AAWService.exe [2009-9-24 1181328]
R2 T3Srv;FLIR Systems Camera Monitor;c:\program files\flir systems\thermacam quickreport\bin\T3Srv.exe [2007-6-4 140880]
R2 TabletServiceWacom;TabletServiceWacom;c:\windows\system32\Wacom_Tablet.exe [2010-11-2 2749224]
R2 vsmon;TrueVector Internet Monitor;c:\windows\system32\zonelabs\vsmon.exe -service --> c:\windows\system32\zonelabs\vsmon.exe -service [?]
R3 wacmoumonitor;Wacom Mode Helper;c:\windows\system32\drivers\wacmoumonitor.sys [2010-11-2 15656]
S2 gupdate;Google Update Service (gupdate);c:\program files\google\update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-1-2 135664]
S3 cpuz128;cpuz128;\??\c:\docume~1\b\locals~1\temp\cpuz_x32.sys --> c:\docume~1\b\locals~1\temp\cpuz_x32.sys [?]
S3 SwitchBoard;Adobe SwitchBoard;c:\program files\common files\adobe\switchboard\SwitchBoard.exe [2010-2-19 517096]

=============== Created Last 30 ================

2010-12-04 00:09:49 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\VS Revo Group
2010-12-03 17:50:26 -------- d-----w- c:\windows\pss
2010-11-10 21:07:01 -------- d-----w- c:\docume~1\b\locals~1\applic~1\Quicken WillMaker
2010-11-10 21:06:46 -------- d-----w- c:\docume~1\b\applic~1\Quicken WillMaker
2010-11-05 08:00:11 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Perfect Uninstaller

==================== Find3M ====================

2010-12-03 09:49:07 900 --sha-w- c:\windows\system32\KGyGaAvL.sys
2010-09-18 20:23:26 974848 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\mfc42u.dll
2010-09-18 06:53:25 974848 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\mfc42.dll
2010-09-18 06:53:25 954368 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\mfc40.dll
2010-09-18 06:53:25 953856 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\mfc40u.dll
2010-09-15 12:50:37 472808 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\deployJava1.dll
2010-09-15 10:29:49 73728 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\javacpl.cpl
2010-09-10 05:58:08 916480 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wininet.dll
2010-09-10 05:58:06 43520 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\licmgr10.dll
2010-09-10 05:58:06 1469440 ------w- c:\windows\system32\inetcpl.cpl
2010-09-08 19:17:46 94208 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\QuickTimeVR.qtx
2010-09-08 19:17:46 69632 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\QuickTime.qts
2008-09-18 03:54:30 1780406 ----a-w- c:\program files\Arachnophilia.exe

============= FINISH: 0:06:15.09 ===============


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please visit *Combofix Guide & Instructions * for instructions for installing the recovery console and downloading and running ComboFix.

The only thing different from the instructions there is that when downloading and saving the ComboFix.exe I would like you to rename it to puppy.exe please.

Post the log from ComboFix when you've accomplished that along with a new HijackThis log.

Important notes regarding ComboFix:

ComboFix may reset a number of Internet Explorer's settings, including making it the default browser. This can easily be changed once we're finished.

ComboFix also prevents autorun of ALL CDs, floppies and USB devices to assist with malware removal & increase security. If this is an issue or makes it difficult for you, please let me know. This can be undone manually when we're finished. Read  *HERE * for an article written by dvk01 on why we disable autoruns.


----------

